

In Uber’s Quest to Win Over China, Tencent Blocks the Way - domdip
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-23/in-uber-s-quest-to-win-over-china-tencent-blocks-the-way

======
hadeharian
Today I learned that tencent is worth more than fiftycent.

